# iDVD and .avi



## anerki (May 17, 2003)

Does anybody know when iDVD will support .avi format and others or if iDVD will ever support those other (popular) formats?

On another note, how then do I change XVid and DivX to Mpeg or DV?

Grtz,
.anerki


----------



## kalantna (May 17, 2003)

Download the 3divx plugin and then download Divx Doctor II. Install the plugin and then use Divx Doctor to convert the .avi to a quicktime .mov. You can then import it into iDVD. I have to assume that you own this movie that you want to convert just to CYA myself.


----------



## anerki (May 17, 2003)

I've collected a whole bunch of funny movies but instead of burning them on a 'computer'-DVD I want to burn them on a 'video'-DVD so I can add some movies I made myself too.


----------



## blackoutspy (Jun 11, 2003)

I have a pretty big collection of home movies and my friends doin dumb stuff, but they're in alot of different formats like .mpeg, .mpg, and .avi with a few different codecs, mainly because we're all kida AV experianced kids, but we have never used one thing. Is there a program out there that could help me get them all on a dvd for our graduation? Divx Doc II solves my avi problems, but what about the others? And does Divx Doc II convert them if they arn't done with divx?


----------



## profx (Jun 11, 2003)

check out mediapipe

http://mediapipe.sourceforge.net/

it does everything: importing a multitude of formats, scaling, cropping, colour correction ...

that is one powerful piece of software


----------



## blackoutspy (Jun 11, 2003)

A little too powerful for me, i can't figure out how to do anything, and there isn't a help file


----------



## blackoutspy (Jun 12, 2003)

Well, im going to have to express my undying love for Divx Doc II its just so easy and fast to convert divx to quicktime its ungodly. And its so simple, i dont even have to be at my computer. Now if i could just find someting half as good as divx doc for every codec i would be set=)


----------

